# Deacon House - Sheffield - May 2012



## urbex13 (Jun 1, 2012)

History + The Explore

First and foremost thanks to tablets (not sure if he's on this forum or not) for the heads up.

Information on Deacon House is somewhat thin. The ever useful Sheffield Forum mentions the Midland Bank having offices there in the 1970s and it appears that HSBC owned the building until it closed in early 2006. HSBC held a proportion of the Midland Bank from the late eighties and this grew until it acquired full ownership in 1992. In 1999 various banks owned by HSBC were rebranded under the umbrella name HSBC Bank plc. The owners promised widespread refurbishment in 2007 but this plan didn't come to fruition, although the greater area is seeing significant investment at the moment in the form of a new market for the city.

The estate agents booklet for the site can be seen here: http://docs.novaloca.com/50_73389_633512166346086217.pdf

This contains some brief specifications for those who are interested. I missed out on an external shot in my excitement and there are also a number of them in that booklet (although it's not a looker to be honest).

I explored with a couple of explorers who don't use the forums actively. It was a pretty decent wander although the place has seen some serious damage by the metal faeries and is beginning to flood on the ground floor.

The Photographs






















































Thanks for looking and as always constructive criticism is welcome, I know it's a bit of a thin site but I quite enjoyed it and it's hopefully some of you will too!
[/CENTER]


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to know what the bank is doing with my cash!the first shot is very interesting ! is it graffiti?great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Great lighting in the 9th shot... I'll read this report properly later though when I'm not in a rush to go to work... (in other words I'll check it 'while' I'm at work  )


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice stuff there! The first shot of the graf is work done by a very prolific and talented urban artist. We have seen his other stuff at Yorkshire Waterworks and in Stanley Tools. He doesn't tag, he just creates quite beautiful stuff. I love his work.

I'm pretty sure this is his work because it's part of a greater "collage" the second part of which he has signed with his normal "tag".


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice photos... Was the can of special brew yours?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice pics! Thanks for posting


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes TJF I thought I recognised the style from some of the stuff at Stanley, very talented indeed! Perjury Saint it wasn't, lager is not one of my vices. I'm a k cider man if I'm drinking stuff that strong


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nice stuff there! The first shot of the graf is work done by a very prolific and talented urban artist. We have seen his other stuff at Yorkshire Waterworks and in Stanley Tools. He doesn't tag, he just creates quite beautiful stuff. I love his work.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is his work because it's part of a greater "collage" the second part of which he has signed with his normal "tag".



That shows my ignorance I didn,t know who the artist was.! hes very good.


----------



## kellisurbex (Jun 1, 2012)

Great images!


----------



## jongriff (Jun 1, 2012)

Great visit,photos. Done a bank myself in cardiff.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 1, 2012)

That’s a great combination of background history & Quality combination of pics.

Just lovin those vaults & agree that art works on the money and so far from graffiti.

Cheers fella like this a lot


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, there is limited history on the place, I'd be glad to know some more about it if anyone can enlighten me? I've only lived in Sheffield for nine months so it's all new to me


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 4, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> That shows my ignorance I didn,t know who the artist was.! hes very good.




He is indeed. Sadly some of his work at YWW has been painted over and a new work done over the top. It's good but not in the league of this one.


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahh yeah, some of his work in Record Ridgeway has a section badly painted over but I suppose that's the nature of it all, it's a shame really!


----------



## inceptionwave (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice indeed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paultopia (Jul 6, 2012)

Excellent night shots.


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks mate, the view afforded them!


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 30, 2012)

awesome stuff. love the graffitti


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 30, 2012)

Cracking rooftop shots there


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 30, 2012)

'Some damage by metal thieves' SOME? they have ruined the place!! 

Looks like it would have been an even better explore if you had got in before them, but I expect access wouldn't have been there if the scum hadn't been in first!

Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice pics. Love the artwork


----------



## urbex13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! I don't think the inside would ever have been particularly interesting really, it's all pretty modern repetitive tatty offices that are largely stripped of all the furniture, I wouldn't have bothered looking if it wasn't for the roof. When I was there there was a steady flow of water into the ground floor which had filled the lift shafts and was gradually soaking everything, which is probably the worse of the damage.


----------

